# Nursing Degree - UK - College Recommendation



## MarySmyth (5 Jan 2011)

Know a friend's son hoping to study nursing as mature student- seems he might have more chances in UK to enter degree programme- any opinions? Also any recommendation for colleges? Thanks


----------



## johnno09 (6 Jan 2011)

Has he got a degree already? If so I think there is a postgrad conversion course in Kings College in London. Either way this uni has a good reputation. 
http://www.kcl.ac.uk/prospectus/undergraduate/programmes/alpha/MNO/keyword/nursing 

He should also consider applying for some FETAC Level 5 courses in nursing studies here as a back up, he could also try using this to get into a nursing degree in Ireland the following year if he got 8 distinctions or again use it to boost an application to the UK.


----------



## MarySmyth (12 Jan 2011)

*Nursing UK- Northern Ireland*

Is there any particular colleges that Irish students go to in UK for nursing?


----------



## casper4 (13 Jan 2011)

I worked as a nurse in Kings College Hospt in Denmark Hill, South London I loved working there. Seemed like a really good place to do degree, great social scene too!


----------



## Guest105 (13 Jan 2011)

do trainee nurses have to pay tutition fees in the UK?


----------



## MarySmyth (15 Jan 2011)

*Fees*

I think Irish/ EU students are entitled to normal grants that are available- if they are eligible.

Still looking for recommendations re. UK colleges please?


----------



## Marconi2012 (24 Jan 2011)

*UK colleges*

I am no expert in this area- but not sure if some UK colleges actually visit Ireland and actively recruit students- not sure if any were at the Choices 2011 exhibition over the weekend


----------



## BetsyClark (24 Jan 2011)

DkIT have a nursing degree, general, midwifery and intellectual disability. They welcome mature students on to their courses, application is via CAO and there is an interview for potential mature students. There may be other colleges countrywide who also offer these degrees.

Betsy


----------



## moondance (6 Feb 2011)

Why not try Northern Ireland? I am in the middle of a 3 year degree in midwifery at the moment and I get my fees paid by the NHS and I get a bursary of £508 a month towards living costs - the same applies for nursing courses. It doesn't matter if you have a previous degree either as I have one from NUIG. You don't get the bursary if you're an Irish student doing these courses in England but you do in Northern Ireland (Queens for definite and I presume University of Ulster). You are under no obligation to work for the NHS when qualified either. Hope that helps!


----------



## MarySmyth (6 Feb 2011)

*Nursing in N. IReland*

Yes definitely- he applied via UCAS for Uni of Ulster- but didn't meet their minimum entry. Also applied to Queen's- apparently they got 1600 applications for c. 400 places.


----------



## gergrant (17 May 2011)

hi Moondance! 

thans for the information, do you have any further information or websites about the payment of fees and bursarys for non-northern ireland residents studying nursing in northern ireland? please!


----------



## elley (25 May 2011)

Hi everybody,

I am from Ireland and thinking of going back to college to study nursing. I have looked into some colleges in london, but not sure which one would be a good one because I have heard mixed reviews. After ready some of the information about nursing in northern ireland I will defintly look into doing it there also.Do you apply through ucas for northern ireland courses? I am thinking of going back next september, does anybody have any idea when interviews would be on for the nursing courses? Any websites you would recommend for looking up more about the courses?

Thank u


----------



## MrsMcSteamy (5 Sep 2011)

Hi just wondering if you had any luck ? I am in the process of considering going to do nursing next year and want to start the research process now because the time will fly around and i wont be prepared other wise.



elley said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am from Ireland and thinking of going back to college to study nursing. I have looked into some colleges in london, but not sure which one would be a good one because I have heard mixed reviews. After ready some of the information about nursing in northern ireland I will defintly look into doing it there also.Do you apply through ucas for northern ireland courses? I am thinking of going back next september, does anybody have any idea when interviews would be on for the nursing courses? Any websites you would recommend for looking up more about the courses?
> 
> Thank u


----------



## MarySmyth (8 Sep 2011)

*Nursing*

Suggest anyone considering get advice re. options from a suitable guidance counsellor or similar alpha guidance counsellors had adverts in papers www.alphacareermentors.com


----------



## Aminat Raimi (26 Mar 2015)

Hi guys
Am 23 years old and I applied as a mature student into nursing in Ireland this year 2015 and I was just wondering if I could transfer into any college in the Uk after my first year or if at all or apply as a mature student into UK college. I want to know if I can complete my nursing course in UK in 3 years instead of 4 years as a mature student


----------



## moneybox (26 Mar 2015)

Aminat Raimi said:


> Hi guys
> Am 23 years old and I applied as a mature student into nursing in Ireland this year 2015 and I was just wondering if I could transfer into any college in the Uk after my first year or if at all or apply as a mature student into UK college. I want to know if I can complete my nursing course in UK in 3 years instead of 4 years as a mature student



I dont know if you can transfer into a college in the UK after one year training in Ireland.

Yes, in the UK nurse training only takes three years compared to four in Ireland, half the year is spend out on placement in the UK and they don't have any long 3 month summer holidays.   Tuition fees for EU nursing students in the UK are covered by the NHS.   If you are eligible for a maintenance grant in Ireland this can be paid if you are going to study in an UK university. I have a relative who is about to graduate after three years training in the UK.  if you need any further info let me know.   You need to apply through UCAS the equivalent of the CAO in Ireland. You probably too late for this year but you can make a late application and be lucky to be offered a place for either September or next March.

Since 2013 nurse training in the UK became a degree level course prior to that it was a diploma level course.  The criteria for admittance is much harder now than it used to be with far more applications than places available.


----------



## Aminat Raimi (26 Mar 2015)

moneybox said:


> I dont know if you can transfer into a college in the UK after one year training in Ireland.
> 
> Yes, in the UK nurse training only takes three years compared to four in Ireland, half the year is spend out on placement in the UK and they don't have any long 3 month summer holidays.   Tutition fees for EU nursing students in the UK are covered by the NHS.   If you are eligible for a maintenance grant in Ireland this can be paid if you are going to study in an UK university. I have a relative who is about to graduate after three years training in the UK.  if you need any further info let me know.   You need to apply through UCAS the equivalent of the CAO in Ireland. You probably too late for this year but you can make a late application and be lucky to be offered a place for either September or next March.


Thank you so much for taking the time out to answer my question. Yes I do have another question because I applied as a mature student into nursing in Ireland I have to sit an exam, is there anything like a mature applicant form or assessment exam like in Ireland in the UK for nursing


----------



## moneybox (26 Mar 2015)

Aminat Raimi said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time out to answer my question. Yes I do have another question because I applied as a mature student into nursing in Ireland I have to sit an exam, is there anything like a mature applicant form or assessment exam like in Ireland in the UK for nursing



My relative went straight to the UK and was admitted into the degree course after completing the Leaving cert in 2012.  After applying through UCAS she was called to a university to sit a competency test in english and maths.  In the UK they do require mature students to do access courses similar to the FETAC courses in Ireland before they consider them for nurse training. I would advise you to contact UCAS they will be in a position to give you more details on this option.  I know of other mature Irish students who completed the FETAC pre-nursing course and that fulfilled the criteria for them to gain access to UK nurse training.


----------



## Aminat Raimi (26 Mar 2015)

moneybox said:


> My relative went straight to the UK and was admitted into the degree course after completing the Leaving cert in 2012.  After applying through UCAS she was called to a university to sit a competency test in english and maths.  In the UK they do require mature students to do access courses similar to the FETAC courses in Ireland before they consider them for nurse training. I would advise you to contact UCAS they will be in a position to give you more details on this option.  I know of other mature Irish students who completed the FETAC pre-nursing course and that fulfilled the criteria for them to gain access to UK nurse training.


Thank you ill contact UCAS and find out more. Have a good day and god bless ☺


----------



## moneybox (26 Mar 2015)

Aminat Raimi said:


> Thank you ill contact UCAS and find out more. Have a good day and god bless ☺



Thank you for the blessings! it was a pleasure


----------

